# Wago PFC 100 Jalousie fährt selber wieder hoch



## FloooS (14 Februar 2021)

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Tahoma, Calibri, Geneva, sans-serif]Hallo. [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Tahoma, Calibri, Geneva, sans-serif]vorab,bin bitterer Anfänger in Sachen Wago Ecockpit.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Tahoma, Calibri, Geneva, sans-serif]Habeden Wago PFC 750-8100 PFC100. Habe meine Jalousiesteuerung mit demBaustein WagoAppBuilding.FbSunshadeActuator. Leiderverserlbstständigen sich die Jalousien sporadisch. Sie fahrensporadisch eine Stunde, nachdem sie runter gelassen worden sindwieder hoch. Woran kann das liegen? Hier ein Ausschnitt einesBausteins.[/FONT] 
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Tahoma, Calibri, Geneva, sans-serif]Außerdemhabe ich noch das Problem, dass der Controller nach einemStromausfall erst wieder mit dem PC verbunden werden muss, bevor ermein Programm lädt.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Tahoma, Calibri, Geneva, sans-serif]Daskann doch nur eine Kleinigkeit sein, oder?[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Tahoma, Calibri, Geneva, sans-serif]Ichhoffe, mir kann da jemand weiterhelfen.[/FONT]


----------



## JSEngineering (14 Februar 2021)

Moin,

zum Stromausfall: vermutlich hast Du das Bootprojekt nicht erzeugt, sondern nur in den Arbeitsspeicher geladen.

Zum Rest:
Wir wissen ja nicht, was Deine Signale/Variablen im Rest des Programms treiben...
Irgendwo werden die garantiert beeinflusst.

Gruß
    Jens


----------



## GLT (15 Februar 2021)

Wie Jens schon schrieb - Du musst das Bootprojekt in den Controller laden.

Zum 2. Punkt hilft nur, die ansteuerenden Variablen zu prüfen, wann u. warum diese verändert werden - ein Geisterbaustein ist es ja nicht.


----------



## Methi (15 Februar 2021)

Der FB springt nach einer Stunde wieder in seinen Automatikmode - ist in der Doku auch gut beschrieben:
_"The automatic sunshade function is overridden for the configured time typConfigSunshade.tTimeManualOverride if:
_

_A command was initiated via one of the xUp or xDown inputs."_

Wenn du die Automatikfunktionen nicht nutzt, ist das einfachste den In des FB "xSetManualOverride" auf true zu setzen.

Und ich würde dir (unabhängig von o.g. Problem) empfehlen die Config "typConfigParameters" entsprechend zu beschalten - dann könntest du auch die "Standard-60-Minuten" vom tTimeManualOverride ändern. Die typConfigParameters würde ich Retain Persistent, als Rezeptur oder als Parametersatz speichern, damit die Werte auch nach einem Neustart erhalten bleiben.


----------



## FloooS (16 Februar 2021)

Danke danke. 
Methi, das mit dem Automatik Modus scheint es zu sein. Stimmt. 
Ich werde es später mal probieren. 
Zum Automatikmodus: wofür gibt es den überhaupt? 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Methi (16 Februar 2021)

um Automatikfunktionen zu realisieren 
Sicherheitsstellung bei z.B. Wind, Wartungsposition zum Reinigen.
Mit weiteren Bausteinen der WagoAppBuilding lassen sich Positionen in Abhängigkeit von Helligkeit/ Sonneneinstrahlung/ Sonnenstand oder zur Unterstützung bei Heizen/ Kühlen anfahren.

Ich persönlich nutze aber eher die Oscat-Bibliothek - die funktioniert aber ähnlich - und kann dir daher nicht im Detail weiterhelfen. Die Doku der Wago-Bib ist aber in dem Falle gut - ein Blick lohnt sich also


----------



## Passion4Automation (16 August 2021)

Falls dich noch interessiert. Ich habe 10 Jalousien und 15 Rollos im Haus mit der Building Lib noch unter CS 2.3 realisiert. funktioniert super. Ich habe so ziemlich alle Beschattungsbausteine genutzt.
Du musst die Bausteine dementsprechend von ausden beschalten, dann funktioniert das super. 
Und in eCockpit übersetze ich mir die Bibliotheken Beschreibung immer ins deutsche  da tue ich mich doch leichter, dafür gibt's Software.
Wenn du Screenshots brauchst einfach melden.


----------

